# Couple Solar questions



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

How many solar cells (and other equipment) would I need to keep my Xantrex 600 charged during a power outage?

What is a good DC fan that uses little power but delivers a high volume of air?

Kenneth


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

try these folks.... theve been in business a few years and are not "fly-by-night" they do want $4 for each of their 3 catalogs..... but a person can view online most everything they have anyway. Kansas Wind Power 


William


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Kenneth in NC said:


> How many solar cells (and other equipment) would I need to keep my Xantrex 600 charged during a power outage?


You don't need anything to keep your Xantrex 600 charged if you don't use any power. This is sort of like asking how much gas do I need for my car. You need to know what your loads are, and how long you want to run them, and then someone will probably give some advice.


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Your Xantrex 600 is your inverter -- its the motor that converts energy from one form 12volts to another 120 volts ac. What you need to do is add up all your power needs during an outge -- ie 
lights 3 at 60 watts for 5 hrs a day 900 watts total
tv big one! LOL 200 watts 5 hrs a day 1000 watts total
etc etc
Add up all those loads, then decide the number of days without power and without sun you want to be able to handle -- ie 1 day, 3days, a week
this tells you the size of your battery bank
then size your solar panels and charge controller to fit.
Clear as mud?
backwoods solar can giv you some good ideas, or any good solar book or article
for a fan -- what do you want it for? while house ,ceiling, computer?


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

Below is the specs on my X600. We use it to power a fan during outages in summer and to power the tv in winter. I wish the X1500 had been available when I bought ours. It seems to work fine. I keep it plugged in 24/7 with charging cable that came with unit. Our poweer outages from storms usually last a day to 3 days. Ice storms sometimes last 5 days.

Specs for the xPower 600 Electric Generator
Specifications 
Model: xPower 600

Part Number: 802-1900

115 Volt AC (inverter section)

AC output voltage
115 volts AC (nominal)

Maximum continuous AC output power
600 watts

Maximum AC surge power
1200 watts

AC output frequency
60 Hz +/- 4 Hz

AC output waveform
Modified sine wave

Inverter no-load current (battery drain with no load on inverter)
0.3 amps

Operating temperature range
32Â° F to 100Â° F
(0Â° C to 40Â° C)

Low battery alarm trigger point
10.7 volts (nominal)

Low battery shut down point
10.0 volts (nominal)

Charging System

AC charger bulk charging current
5 A (maximum)

Peak charging voltage
14.4 volts (nominal)

Charge restart voltage
13.6 volts (nominal)

12 Volt DC Section

Internal battery type
Sealed lead acid (UL approved)

Internal battery voltage (nominal)
12 volts DC

Internal battery capacity
40 amp-hours

Maximum load current through 12 volt DC power socket
12 amps (continuous)

DC power socket circuit breaker rating
12 amps (automatic reset)

Kenneth


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

How long will the xPower 600 provide power?
AC Powered Products Watts Hours 
Radio 8 50 
Fluorescent Work Light 14 20 
Portable Stereo 20 15 
Small Refrigerator 90 10 
13" TV 52 5 
Computer w/15" Monitor 150 2 
Hedge Trimmer 230 .8 
1/2" Power Drill 179 .5 
leaf Blower 600 .3 

DC Powered Products 
Cellular Telephone* 6 72 
Fluorescent Light 8 50 
Portable Cooler 30 8 
Tire Inflator 100 2 
* represents talk time available from 24 recharge cycles


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Good for you Ken.
Handy little setup,eh?

BooBoo


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

So - I don't get your question really?

Your device plugs into the wall, charges it's battery(s) from the wall hookup; and when the power goes off you would like to add some solar charging to the system to extend the time it will provide backup?

Is that what you are after?

Looks like it inputs 5 amps, so that is the most you could easily feed into it from solar - if I understand any of this at all. Takes a lot of $$$ panel to make 5 amps.

--->Paul


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

A 20 watt panel at optimal puts out 1.2 amps(189 dollars),so a completely discharged 40 amp hour battery would take about 40 hours to recharge it under optimal solar conditions,right?

Size your solar charger needs up from there.

A unisolar 3.9 amp panel can be had for 389.00.Would need a cheapy charge controller.That would take 10 hours for a totally discharged battery.Though you shouldnt discharge below 50%

http://store.sundancesolar.com/un64wasopa.html

BooBoo


----------



## justmyluk (Apr 28, 2005)

Kenneth,
Where in NC do you live? I live just outside Charlotte. Last week I went to Harbor freight and purchased their 45 watt solar panel kit (3.75 amps). Comes with three 15 watt solar panels two 5 watt DC lights and 4amp charge controller. (I was quite impressed with the quality) I put the panels in the direct sun light and put a meter to them. With an open circuit they were putting out any where from 23.1 to 23.7 volts (hook up they should put out 13 to 14 volts). I havent had a chance to hook them to my two deep cycle batteries yet but plan to hook them up this weekend. 

I know these are offbrand panels made in china, but to play around with and to get started in learning the solar ins and outs, it's not a bad deal. Who knows, they may last 30 + years.

They were regular 249.99 but were on sale for 199.00, I had a 20% off coupon I found on the internet and ended up paying only 159.99 (they still have 8 kits in stock)

If I buy another kit and upgrade the charge controller, I can be pushing 90 watts for less then $400.00. Not a bad deal.....


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

jml your just up the road from me. I'm 38 miles south of Charlotte. 

we hit a financial bump so I'll have to wait a bit before going on with solar plans.


Kenneth


----------

